# got a favorite book on paphs?



## Paphs-in-Colo (Nov 19, 2010)

I'm curious which books about paphs you all might have, and if there are any you find yourselves referring to more often than others.

I enjoy _The Slipper Orchids_ by Catherine Cash for the photos and info, though it seems to be a bit out of date now. 

Yes, I know the best info is online, but I'd like another great book.


----------



## Rick (Nov 19, 2010)

I really like the habitat information, so two of my favorites are Slipper Orchids of Vietnam (Averyanov) and the Paph Growers Manual (Birk).

I haven't picked up Koopowitz's newest book so can't comment on that.

Most of Cribb's books are too heavy on taxonomy for me.


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Nov 19, 2010)

Tropical Slipper Orchids by Harold Koopowitz is my favorite, probably mostly because of all the lovely color photos. I also have Lance Birk's Paphiopedilum Grower's Manual which is also great, probably the best one I have for culture info.


----------



## Eric Muehlbauer (Nov 19, 2010)

Lance's book, Koopowitz's book, and Slipper Orchids of Vietnam, but also Novelty Slipper Orchids by Koopowitz and Hasegawa...unfortunately out of print. I haven't seen the 2nd edition of Cribb's book.


----------



## likespaphs (Nov 19, 2010)

for pure Paph porn, Paphiopedilum in Taiwan volumes 1-....


----------



## Eric Muehlbauer (Nov 19, 2010)

Completely forgot....I also like Braem and Chiron's book, as well as the 2 books in the uncompleted series by Braem and the Baker's.


----------



## JeanLux (Nov 20, 2010)

Lance Birk's Paphiopedilum Grower's Manual, the 2 books from Braem and the Baker's, and Tropical Slipper Orchids by Harold Koopowitz !!! Jean


----------



## emydura (Nov 20, 2010)

I have quite a few Paph books. The recent Harold Koopowitz book is by far the best. Daylight second. Just a great read from front to back. It seems to be the only book that looks at hybridization in Paphs in any detail. Surprising given the popularity of the genus. The other books I would recommend is the 2 volume set by Braem (the Genus Paphiopedilum:Natural History and Cultivation). In terms of cultivation info of the species, this one would be the best. Pity the 3rd volume never got released.

If you just love looking at great photos of the Paphs, you can't go past the Paphs in Taiwan set. Just a feast for the eyes. I have all four volumes and I never get sick of looking at them. The fifth volume must be due soon.

David


----------



## quietaustralian (Nov 20, 2010)

emydura said:


> I have quite a few Paph books. The recent Harold Koopowitz book is by far the best. Daylight second. Just a great read from front to back. It seems to be the only book that looks at hybridization in Paphs in any detail. Surprising given the popularity of the genus. The other books I would recommend is the 2 volume set by Braem (the Genus Paphiopedilum:Natural History and Cultivation). In terms of cultivation info of the species, this one would be the best. Pity the 3rd volume never got released.
> 
> If you just love looking at great photos of the Paphs, you can't go past the Paphs in Taiwan set. Just a feast for the eyes. I have all four volumes and I never get sick of looking at them. The fifth volume must be due soon.
> 
> David



Hello David,

I have the books you mentioned except the second one (Daylight). Do you have any more info on the book? I Googled it but didnt see any info.

Regards, Mick


----------



## Wendy (Nov 20, 2010)

I have The Slipper Orchids (Cash) and The Paphiopedilum Growers Manual (Birk) and find them both invaluable.


----------



## etex (Nov 20, 2010)

I refer to Lance's book frequently for culture.


----------



## emydura (Nov 20, 2010)

quietaustralian said:


> Hello David,
> 
> I have the books you mentioned except the second one (Daylight). Do you have any more info on the book? I Googled it but didnt see any info.
> 
> Regards, Mick



It is just a turn of phrase Mick. Just means the Harold Koopowitz book is way better than the rest, IMHO. oke:

Do you have that little Paph book published by the NZ Paph society? That was a great little book which just reviews much of the culture information from various sources. Nice book. A bit out of date now though.

David


----------



## Gcroz (Nov 20, 2010)

Rick said:


> I really like the habitat information, so two of my favorites are Slipper Orchids of Vietnam (Averyanov) and the Paph Growers Manual (Birk).



I agree, and these are my two favorite books, followed closely by Cribb and Koopowitz.


----------



## quietaustralian (Nov 21, 2010)

emydura said:


> It is just a turn of phrase Mick. Just means the Harold Koopowitz book is way better than the rest, IMHO. oke:



Dohh!!! It must be the Canberrain dialect. oke:



emydura said:


> Do you have that little Paph book published by the NZ Paph society? That was a great little book which just reviews much of the culture information from various sources. Nice book. A bit out of date now though.
> 
> David



I do have it but haven't seen it for years.

If any Việt Kiều are interested in a copy of Slipper Orchids of Vietnam by Leonid Averyanov, Phillip Cribb, Phan Ke Loc & Nguyen Tien Hiep in Tiếng Việt send me a message. I don't think they were officially released but do show up from time to time in Hanoi. I bought my copies for 1000000vnd but the asking price is now 2000000vnd.

Has anyone on the forum seen the following book and if so can you give us a review?

Slipper Orchids, Paphiopedilum: All Secrets Revealed by Bruno Friesen. 2009
ISBN-13: 978-1426920080
Approx, $200US

PS. Adelaide Orchids (now in Bali) is selling their orchid book collection via their website. Some good and rare orchid books

Regards, Mick


----------



## Bolero (Nov 21, 2010)

Paphiopedilums by Lance Birk. I thought the Koopowitz book would be better when it was released but it wasn't. The Birk book is the best book I can find for Paph culture anywhere. I don't always agree with some of his opinions but for culture there is nothing better. The Koopowitz book is only good if you are planning on hybridising, I think it would compliment the Birk book in many ways. It depends on what you are after.

As for the following book:

Slipper Orchids, Paphiopedilum: All Secrets Revealed by Bruno Friesen. 2009
ISBN-13: 978-1426920080
Approx, $200US


I think I saw it drop the other day on Amazon by 10% so now it's only $180. I would like to buy it but I just can't justify the cost, I have a feeling it would be nice to own though.


----------



## Eric Muehlbauer (Nov 21, 2010)

Nobody's mentioned it yet, and its long out of print, but Slipper Orchids by Bennett was a very influential book for me when I got it in the mid-80's. Now its great more for curiosity value, but back then it was the only affordable printed guide to paphs. Well, there was always Rentoul's book, but Bennett's was strictly paphs.


----------



## labskaus (Nov 22, 2010)

I use most of the above here and then and each have their strength. The one I love most and that hasn't been mentioned yet is The Slipper Orchids by Hernnessy and Hedge. It has a selection of all slipper genera, both species and hybids, cultural info, historical and breeding info and beautiful water colors. Not a complete guide in any way, but a pleasure to read.


----------



## kentuckiense (Nov 23, 2010)

I have most of them and I'd say that my favorite is Averyanov's "Slipper Orchids of Vietnam." It's simply a monumental achievement in the world of regional orchid floras. I also appreciate Cribb's and Braem's monographs. The new-ish "Genus Paphiopedilum in China" has lots of nice pictures and habitat photos. I can't say that I'm a big fan of Koopowitz's book. It has a lot of interesting history, but I also recall a few errors in the area of hybrid names, so I don't know what I can trust.


----------



## quietaustralian (Nov 23, 2010)

Although this thread is about books, I find Stephen Manza's site www.slipperorchids.info/index.html extremely useful. I particularly like the literature page www.slipperorchids.info/literature/index.html 

Regards, Mick


----------



## SlipperFan (Nov 23, 2010)

quietaustralian said:


> Although this thread is about books, I find Stephen Manza's site www.slipperorchids.info/index.html extremely useful. I particularly like the literature page www.slipperorchids.info/literature/index.html
> 
> Regards, Mick



I totally agree!


----------



## SlipperKing (Nov 25, 2010)

here's what I've got.


----------



## NYEric (Nov 26, 2010)

I only have one and it's not about Culture. "Orchid Fever"!


----------



## Rick (Nov 26, 2010)

NYEric said:


> I only have one and it's not about Culture. "Orchid Fever"!



I thought both Orchid Fever and the Orchid Thief were very entertaining books.


----------



## NYEric (Nov 26, 2010)

Orchid Fever is one of my favorite books, very revealing. I need to find if they're available in French so I can send some to STF'rs in Canada.


----------



## rdlsreno (Nov 26, 2010)

SlipperKing said:


> here's what I've got.



Nice collection of slipper books! I don't have haft of what you have.

Ramon


----------



## chrismende (Nov 26, 2010)

I love this topic! I'd love to find a copy of Cribb's second edition. Any ideas?


----------



## SlipperKing (Nov 26, 2010)

chrismende said:


> I love this topic! I'd love to find a copy of Cribb's second edition. Any ideas?


try this
http://www.booksprice.com/comparePrice.do?l=y&searchType=compare&inputData=9838120235


----------



## SlipperKing (Nov 26, 2010)

rdlsreno said:


> Nice collection of slipper books! I don't have haft of what you have.
> 
> Ramon



Thanks Ramon. I forgot and had Birk's first Ed. out looking up charlies. I have about a zillon old ODs too. Some back to the 60's but not all are complete


----------



## Eric Muehlbauer (Nov 26, 2010)

Great selection! You have everything I own on paphs....plus lots more!


----------



## quietaustralian (Nov 27, 2010)

NYEric said:


> I only have one and it's not about Culture. "Orchid Fever"!



Do you know if the Xavier Garreau de Loubresse mentioned in the book is forum member Sanderianum?

Regards, Mick


----------



## SlipperKing (Nov 27, 2010)

quietaustralian said:


> Do you know if the Xavier Garreau de Loubresse mentioned in the book is forum member Sanderianum?
> 
> Regards, Mick



He is the same!


----------



## JeanLux (Nov 27, 2010)

SlipperKing said:


> He is the same!



Too bad that Xavier - Sanderianum has no more been active here for quite a while!!!! I miss his input  !!! Jean


----------



## SlipperKing (Nov 27, 2010)

JeanLux said:


> Too bad that Xavier - Sanderianum has no more been active here for quite a while!!!! I miss his input  !!! Jean



I too Jean. I hope all is well with him. One of the last times he posted he mention a previous lack of posting was do to health issues. His last posting was April of this year.


----------



## NYEric (Nov 27, 2010)

One of the best things about 'Orchid Fever' is being able to meet an chat here w/ people mentioned in the book.


----------



## hchan (May 12, 2011)

Hey I just got Novelty Slipper Orchids by Koopowitz & Hasegawa. Found it in a second hand bookshop for just $12!


----------



## likespaphs (May 12, 2011)

i've been finding the Paphiopedilum species. The Essential Guide, Slipper Orchids of Asia by Dr Henry Oakeley and Professor Guido Braem a great quick reference!
it's fairly inexpensive and has blooming info, groovy photos and a little bit about about the area it is native


----------



## NYEric (May 12, 2011)

hchan said:


> Hey I just got Novelty Slipper Orchids by Koopowitz & Hasegawa. Found it in a second hand bookshop for just $12!


SCORE!


----------



## Heather (May 12, 2011)

I really like *Genus Paphiopedilum Albino Forms*, Olaf's book. 
It is just such a beautifully done little book.


----------



## andre (May 14, 2011)

The Paphiopedilum Growers Manual by Lance Birk has tons of species information.


----------

